# Cleaning molded glass casserole



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi! Great site! So many informative forums! Happy to have found you all. 

I have this molded glass casserole dish that I cannot get clean. The fruit pattern on the outside has baked on grease (I guess) that has so far resisted my brillo pad scrubbing. It's a clear glass casserole and I don't want to scratch it by using an old steak knife in the crevases. Is there anything I can soak it in to soften the buildup? I'm not averse to old fashioned elbow grease but, this is a deeply textured dish and it sure would be easier if the crud was softened up a little bit first.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

There is a product named "Grease Lightning" or something similar that is wonderful for softening baked on grease. Spray on, let sit for 5 minutes and scrub. USE RUBBER GLOVES, as it is very crying.

I use it on the oven racks.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look for it next time I shop. Yesterday I soaked the top in 50/50 vinegar. Can't hurt. Figured I'd give 12/24 hours then have at it. Liked the thread on vinegar, by the way.
K.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

I've heard adding peroxide to your dishwater can help??


----------



## shellybean40 (Jan 28, 2010)

Try orange oil


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bring is outside and spray it with oven cleaner or carburator cleaner (for car engines). Let it soak, then rinse it with the garden hose. Bring it inside and wash it with dishwashing detergent.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd try amonia. If you have the same dish I do, it's got a non-stick finish inside, so I presume the whole thing is the same - abrasives wouldn't be good.

I found a grocery store vegetable plastic bag that was long enough to seal up the dish inside, put the dish in upside down with a few paper towels over the bottom and poured the amonia over the towels, sealed up the bag, 24 hours, and the stuff all came off with a little workover with a brush.

Oven cleaner is basically the same stuff with thickeners to hold it in place.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I spray on the cold oven cleaner, put into a plastic bag and let soak for a day. Works really well.

Even washing in a dishwasher works.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Always use an all copper scrubber on anything glass. Copper is softer than glass and will not scratch.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

I run my items with baked on grease through half the dishwasher cycle, then take them out and scrub with a Scotch Brite type of cleaning pad. Then I let them finish the dishwasher cycle. I've also soaked them in hot soapy water, then scrubbed them with baking soda. Boiling baking soda and water in a pan that has food burned on the inside will also loosen the burn food enough to remove it.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Mix 1 cup of vinegar & 1/4 baking soda - after it fizzes up pour it in the dish and fill with water. Leave it over night and the next day anything greasy or baked on should come off pretty easy.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If I were going to clean something like that, I'd get out an old newspaper to set on my lap, grab an old toothbrush, some baking soda and a small bowl of water. Then just sit the dish in your lap. Dip your toothbrush into the water then the baking soda and have at it. That should remove the grease from the deep crevices without causing you to work up too much of a sweat.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I know that they recommend soaking in fabric softener to remove burned on foods in cookware.

I tried it on some very nasty fruit jars that had been in my basement for years, nothing was getting them clean, and I considered throwing them out. I tried soaking in the softener and they cleaned up beautifully.

I found out from my daughter, who works in the printing industry that they use softener to clean some of their equipment too.

I'd try maybe brushing it on with and old toothbrush and letting it sit a bit.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I've always put a tbsp of Cascade and very hot water in mine, then soaked over night. It's always come clean.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

For baked-on stains, even over a long period of time, I have had good success with Bon Ami. It can be hard to find, though. When I do, I usually buy several cans. 

Soft Scrub with bleach is pretty effective too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am a firm believer in Bar Keeper's Friend.
I keep it under the kitchen sink for use on pots and pans and glass cookware.
Nothing makes gets the funk off and makes glass sparkle like BKF!
Just make a paste with it and a bit of water and let it sit on the burned parts for a while. Then take a scrubbie or even a toothbrush, or my favorite!, a wooden bamboo skewer and work it into the crevice until the burned gunk flakes right off.
Then scrub the rest of teh casserole with BKF and it will look as if you have a brand new dish!
Become intoxicated by the sparkle and do every pot and pan and baking dish and glass in the house.


----------

